# Accucraft O rings



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in need of replacement O rings for the throttle and gas control knobs on various Accucraft live steam models. I think they are all the same from Ruby on up to my K-36. Does anyone know what size these are?
Thanks!


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think Jason has what you need.......


https://www.thetraindepartment.com/live-steam-parts-accessories/orings/


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Or even contact Accucraft for replacements!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I know I can get them from accucraft for 3.00 each. I was hoping to get the size so I can get a bag of 20 for about the same price. anyone know the actual size of these O-rings?


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

DIN series . metric 3mm ID 1.5mm section. nitrile.


 Taperpin


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

it appears to be 6.5 OD, and 3mm ID


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

ty Taperpin


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I got 100 pack for 6 dollars. lol


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

David Leech said:


> Or even contact Accucraft for replacements!
> Cheers,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


Yeah, good luck with that. I contacted them about replacement O-rings for the cylinders on my mogul. They told me they had no idea what size I needed.  They built the bloody thing! I still haven't gotten replacements yet. 

Later,

K


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Kevin,
I am pretty certain they are in fact 9/16" ! metricated to 14.4mmOD.


alot of the early seal sizes seem to have be taken up from Imperial sizes ex UK.


Gordon.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Which brings up a good point, at least for me, as the O rings wear on my fleet of steamers, it seems to be a challenge to find the right size and replacements. Sure be nice if manufacturers would list O ring sizes for all the ones used in their products (fantasy, I know). So I usually go to McMaster Carr and buy bags of 50 or 100 of various sizes for relatively cheap prices, then hope I find what I need. what fun!

Jerry


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I use Viton O-rings verses Nitrile-Butadiene rubber O-rings for most things I work with on a daily basis with live steam equipment (commercial/industrial laundry industry). Viton is far more resilient than NBR with regard to temperature and chemical resistance. And yes it more expensive too.

Determining the size of an O-ring isn't to difficult, you'll need the inside diameter and the cross section or width. O-ring sizing charts can be downloaded for SAE and Metric sizes to facilitate what's available. 

NBR temp range -30°-100°C
Viton temp range -15°-210°C

Michael


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

A search via Google, Bing, etc., for "metric 3mm ID 1.5mm section. nitrile." yields a very long list of sources links. 1st example link; Amazon, 50 for $4.45, free shipping.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I do stock all the needed Orings in Silicone. [email protected]


As to the throttle its not a standard Oring size. 





Kevin, I also have the cylinder Orings for the Mogul too.


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

update: My 3mm x 1.5 mm o rings showed up today. they appeared smaller than the ones I took off. I tried the new ones and they leak. So I got out my digital calipers and set it to SAE
.117 ID, .247 OD and .69 thick. this translates to 1/4" OD x 1/8" ID. which is a real size for o rings. Could it be that the originals are not metric?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Gordon did suggest a ways back that he thought early ones were in fact imperial.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

So my 1/4 od x 1/8 id o rings showed up, and they work perfectly! So now ya know!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, thank you for your persiverence, will order several today. Life is Good


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

While at my local Ace Hardware looking for O rings for the pressure washer, my eye glanced up and saw a box of 1/8id X 1/4od. I got a couple at $.26 each. They carry a full line of Metric and SAE sizes. Put a drop of steam oil on the O ring, and it went right in and no more weeping on my 28T shay. Thank You Again Tim. LiG


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Your welcome Nick


----------

